# Asus Prime X370- Pro M.2 Anbindung



## silent-freak (17. Mai 2017)

Ich lese immer nur folgende Anbindung Erweiterungsslots: 2x PCIe 3.0 x16 (1x x16, 1x x8), 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4), 3x PCIe 2.0 x1, 1x M.2/​M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4/​SATA, 22110/​2280/​2260/​2242) 

PCIe 3.0 x4/​SATA haben die kein NVMe - Protokoll? 

ASUS Prime X370-Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (17. Mai 2017)

SATA M.2 SSDs supporten kein NvmE, das tun nur die PCIe M.2 SSDs.


----------



## defender197899 (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe das Board und betreibe darauf  eine Samsung 960 evo  als NVME . 
Der M.2 wird dirkt mit 4 lanes an die CPU angebunden


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2017)

silent-freak schrieb:


> PCIe 3.0 x4/​SATA haben die kein NVMe - Protokoll?



Es werden sowohl normale M.2 SSDs mit SATA-Protokoll, als auch M.2 SSDs mit PCIe + NVMe unterstützt.


----------



## silent-freak (18. Mai 2017)

Danke Euch.

Eine M.2 mit SATA anzuschließen macht ja nicht wirklich Sinn, da kann ich ja gleich eine normale SSD nehmen.  Schwanke zwischen diesen beiden.

Produktvergleich ADATA XPG SX8000 512GB, M.2 (ASX8000NP-512GM-C), Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## survam (19. Mai 2017)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit der Kombi ASUS Prime X370 und M.2 Evo 960

Der Rechner ist komplett jungfräulich. Wenn ich Win 7 installieren will bietet er mir die HDD an. Die EVO wird nicht angezeigt. Im Bios ist die EVO unter dem Punkt "Erweiter/SATA Configuration/M.2" auch nicht aufgeführt.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die zu laufen bekomme??

Vielen Dank


----------



## silent-freak (19. Mai 2017)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass M. 2 nicht mit Windows 7 läuft.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2017)

Man muss die NVME Treiber in die Win 7 ISO packen, damit man diese während der Installation laden kann. Dann sollte auch die Platte erkannt werden.

Und das eine 960 EVO unter SATA Devices im Bios nicht erkannt wird, ist ja logisch. Ist schliesslich ein PCIe Gerät. Es sollte aber unter den Storage Devices zu finden sein, sofern sie vom Board erkannt wird.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2017)

survam schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit der Kombi ASUS Prime X370 und M.2 Evo 960
> 
> Der Rechner ist komplett jungfräulich. Wenn ich Win 7 installieren will bietet er mir die HDD an. Die EVO wird nicht angezeigt. Im Bios ist die EVO unter dem Punkt "Erweiter/SATA Configuration/M.2" auch nicht aufgeführt.
> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die zu laufen bekomme??
> ...



Liegt an Windows 7. Es ist schlicht zu alt für M.2.
Nimm Windows 10 und gut.


----------

